# Ford PSD or Cummins issues



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Please no Bashing. or flaming post. I am leaving in about 30 mins to go look at a 96 Dodge 2500 CTD with 200k and 8.5 MM1(pump under hood) I also am going to look at 96 PSD 350 this weekend with 150k(unknown but in area) and plow(unknow). Both trucks are Regualr cabs

Ok Dodge issues I am aware of becuase I am a Dodge guy
Weak front end 
Tranny not the strongest but its a back up plow truck and I will install cooler
front seat tears
Steering wheel tears
Doors rust and rot and rockers (this truck has a lilte I am told)
Fuel gauge sending unit.
Fuel lines rot along frame

96 PSD
These are things I only know from tire kicking around sites and reading
Cab corners rot out and some rust issue on rockers
The PSD seems to eat trannies ever 100k like the Dodge
Water pump
Turbo charger. 
Oil Pan rot
and not sure but you have to weld something in motor to fix a pin?
Like I said these are just things I have noticed from reading Ads for 94-97 PSDs. If you Ford guys could Chime in if I mist anything or I am wrong. 
Also the Oil pan is that all the old ones or just certain years?

MM1 Pump under hood. I had an old speedcast that I truelly hated tightening belt all the time. Are these any better? 

The Dodge is 3500 firm. And the ford is 3.5k to 4k range. So money is right for either truck. I am leaning towards the Dodge since I am a Dodge guy and it more of a solid deal I can get. Both Deals are friend of a friend that are dealers and they used them as plow trucks to clean there lots. But the Dodge is more of a solid deal. The Ford is a bit of maybe will go through deal. Its through a not so reliable friend.( He is good friend, But kinda makes things sound better than they are) He told me about a 96 PSd that turned out to be a 94 7.3 turbo non PSD. So who really knows about Ford. But any help for things I should look for on the Fod would be helpful.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm 12v.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JDiepstra;771636 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm 12v.


Yeah First thing I am going to look at is the rivit on the fuel pressure manifold. But these are things I would never know to look at on a PSD. I wll try to take pics. But it will be dark


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds to me like you've got your mind made up already. Us Ford guys could talk all day about how we love our trucks and all of the good things about them but I don't see that making any difference, every truck has it's downfalls. 
You're a Dodge man, so you better stick with what you know.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Of the 2, I'd pick the 12v. 12V issues, lift pumps and KDP on the #53 blocks.......oh yeah, they're louder than sh!t  

Dodge trans' get a bad rap and mainly for owner neglegence. 1......NEVER leave the truck run in park. The pump on the trans quits running out of gear and will burn up a trans in due time. 2........catch the shift solenoids when they start going bad, and you can replace them rather than the whole trans. Convertors are weak too if put under a lot of stress. At 200k, it's prolly already been done, many that were get billet convertors too. 

Front ends get the death wobble............but mainly ball joints and a track bar. 

The early PSD, you listed mostly, but don't forget they sometimes have a tendancy to burn through IP's and injectors. 

Another thing I like about the Dodges is that they ran that body style through 02. You drive a 96/97 Ford, it looks like it. Drive a 96 Dodge, it can look like an 01. Sorry, but I'm vane like that.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I saw truck. Obviously the dealer needs glasses!!! Both Doors rotted. Over rear tires rotted both sides, Paint on hood was falling off. Had primer spots. Had 1/2 running boards (tubes) on the truck. 25% on each side. The other 50% rotted off. The thing seemed to be scratched all over. This was a abused work truck. By the looks of it. I doubt it will pull 3500 at a auction. I didnt even start it.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;771695 said:


> Sounds to me like you've got your mind made up already. Us Ford guys could talk all day about how we love our trucks and all of the good things about them but I don't see that making any difference, every truck has it's downfalls.
> You're a Dodge man, so you better stick with what you know.


Nope hardley made up mind. I would buy a Ford in a heartbeat if I found a nice one. And I would buy gas Ford 5.8 over the 5.9 gas Dodge anyday


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;771703 said:


> Nope hardley made up mind. I would buy a Ford in a heartbeat if I found a nice one. And I would buy gas Ford 5.8 over the 5.9 gas Dodge anyday


I wouldn't. The 5.9's are great motors IMHO. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't buy either as a gasser, but still.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Check out this webpage, about half way down it tells you what to look for/ask about when buying a used PSD:

http://pages.prodigy.net/stevebaz/_import/pages.prodigy.net/stevebaz/index3.html



BigDave12768;771639 said:


> Yeah First thing I am going to look at is the rivit on the fuel pressure manifold. But these are things I would never know to look at on a PSD. I wll try to take pics. But it will be dark


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

dellwas;771774 said:


> Check out this webpage, about half way down it tells you what to look for/ask about when buying a used PSD:
> 
> http://pages.prodigy.net/stevebaz/_import/pages.prodigy.net/stevebaz/index3.html


Thx that site is great


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You are most welcome. If you do get the PSD let me know, I've got links to lots of Ford forums, mostly PSD based.

Here is one with videos in case you get bored and want to learn about PSD's and maintenance:

http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/7.3liter/7-3_main.asp



BigDave12768;771780 said:


> Thx that site is great


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ironically, here's 2 trucks my buddie is selling, he just listed them. Both low mile gassers, a 5.8 and 5.9. He sets up and sells trucks every year and keeps the nice ones to use himself, then sells those at the end of the season.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1084288028.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1084319102.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Still on the prowl for a truck. going to look at a PSD in morning. Low miles 116k 96 F250 Red and White with a Curtis 8ft. Has a spot of rust on front fender. Looks good on pics. But who knows.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Dave- Did you see this one on e-bay? Item #300303589852. Looks clean, little rust.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

FordFisherman;774392 said:


> Dave- Did you see this one on e-bay? Item #300303589852. Looks clean, little rust.


No I didnt see that one. But those No reserve auction are usually full of it. They get a buddy to bid it up to a reserve usually. Or they pull them last day. He just put 2k into a tranny he will be looking for over 5k. The one I was suppose to look at today got a new tranny with in last 10k miles. And it comes with a 8ft Curtis plow. PLus the more I read the old Power Strokes the more I feel I really need to see the truck and stick my head under it to see the oil pan.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

BigDave12768;774428 said:


> No I didnt see that one. But those No reserve auction are usually full of it. They get a buddy to bid it up to a reserve usually. Or they pull them last day. He just put 2k into a tranny he will be looking for over 5k. The one I was suppose to look at today got a new tranny with in last 10k miles. And it comes with a 8ft Curtis plow. PLus the more I read the old Power Strokes the more I feel I really need to see the truck and stick my head under it to see the oil pan.


Yeah, I hear you on that. The whole concept of e-bay is a scam now. But it still might be worth a phone call and a look. Who knows, maybe the guy needs cash....payup. Whats your budget? I look for deals all the time. (wife says I'm an addict)


----------

